# Is there a way to lighten dyed dark hair?



## xikry5talix

I got my hair dyed yesterday and I told them I wanted to get as close to my natural color as possible. Maybe it was too dark in the salon, but it turned out BLACK. My skin is rather pale, so the hair color washes me out. Is there any way to lighten dark hair without bleaching? Please help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Go back to the shop and tell them to fix it. You don't want to mess with something like that at home. You could end up with a head of straw, or worse, you could end up bald! I'm not kidding either! I knew someone whose hair fell out from overprocessing!


----------



## kezza

Yeah, there are definitely some homebrew methods for stripping out dark color, but your best bet is to go back to the place that put it in. They might even discount it since it's sort of their screw-up, you know? 
Just a warning -- it might take a few processes over a couple weeks, depending on how light you want it and how strong that dark color is. I get my hair done the darkest blue-black Aveda makes, and my stylist warns me every time I get a touch-up that if I change my mind i'm in TROUBLE. 
If you just want to try to get it a shade lighter, call and make an appointment, tell them what's going on. It might help to live with it for a week so the color has a chance to fade a bit first, it'll come out more easily then.


----------



## xikry5talix

Okay, I'll try to wait it out for a week!

I've heard putting lemon in your hair then standing in the sun for a couple minutes lightens it up. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Melissa71

I wouldn't do the lemon juice, I'd let it be. As a teenager I used to put lemon juice in my hair, and it did lighten it.  But, it dries it out, too. You don't want to do anything to your hair that could make it dry or brittle. I'd call the salon, and see what their suggestion is.


----------



## morepls

I've read on some previous threads that you can use clarifying shampoo and that can help take some of the color out.  Also, washing with dishwashing detergent does the trick as well but it is very drying.  So make sure you condition, condition, condition.  Good luck!


----------



## Prada Psycho

xikry5talix said:


> Okay, I'll try to wait it out for a week!
> 
> I've heard putting lemon in your hair then standing in the sun for a couple minutes lightens it up. Anyone know if this is true?


 
Melissa is right about this, stick with the salon. The lemon trick does work, but only on untreated, light brown to blonde hair colors. And the acid in lemon will indeed further damage your overprocessed hair.

I've been in your shoes before: I once had my dark brown toner turn my hair moldy green!  This was literally decades ago though and my only option was to go back to the store (in a scarf) and get some color stripper, THEN retone my hair. Talk about straw hair!!! ush:


----------



## hellooholly

i agree w going back to the salon, cos it's their fault. they'll probably do a mild bleach all-over, and as professionals should be able to without much damage.

don't try to recolour it using a lighter permanent shade - the tints will just add up and get darker.

don't do lemon juice - it's too drying.
anti-dandruff shampoo does fade colour a little, but not much..


----------



## twinkie

These two threads have a little info that might help you out!  


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beau...gg-42017.html?highlight=paul+mitchell+shampoo

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/semi-perm-hair-dye-41869.html


----------



## xikry5talix

I used a clarifying shampoo today and it helped a lot. I could see the dark dye coming out but it must be pretty damn dark because my hair is still black. I'm going continue using the shampoo for a week and see how it turns out. If in a week it doesn't get light enough, I'll just go back to the salon and get them to do something about it, I need a hair trim anyways. For now, I'm kinda enjoying being a dark haired vixen! =) Thanks ladies!


----------



## btjchick

hey that just happened to me what shampoo brand did you use?


----------



## AshLV

There is something called Color Oops that works really well. I've used it a few times. It takes the dye out of your hair without bleaching or damaging it. The last time I used it my hair was supposed to turn dark brown but turned almost blue-black. I ran to the store and bought this, and it took it down to a dark chocolate brown which is exactly what I was going for. Once you use it, you can redye your hair or just leave it the color it turns. The application is basically like a home hair dye, and I left it on about 45 minutes. You can actually see the color changing, so you can judge when you want to rinse it out. You may need two bottles if your hair is really long or thick. It's only around $13, and can be purchased at any drugstore, I got mine at CVS. Hope this helps, I know how horrible it feels when that happens!


----------



## Necromancer

*xikry*, the easiest thing would be to return to the salon and get them to correct it. Don't attempt to do it yourself, let them fix it.


----------



## purseprincess32

I would go to a salon bleach is harsh. They can highlight sections of your hair to lighten it so you don't have to recolor it entirely.


----------



## cassssyyy

try using a volumizing shampoo. my hairdresser told me that it strips your hair of the oils which makes the color lighten up quicker.


----------



## luvprada

Mine is a little darker brown today than it has been.  It was going lighter but the top got too light at the roots. Haven't hard it this dark in a couple of years.  Takes some getting used to but I am going to tough it out.


----------



## LilMizzAartz

xikry5talix said:


> Okay, I'll try to wait it out for a week!
> 
> I've heard putting lemon in your hair then standing in the sun for a couple minutes lightens it up. Anyone know if this is true?



http://www.hairstyle.com/hair-advice/lighten-hair-with-lemon-juice.htm
or there is a product called sun-in but if u leave it in to long it can mess u your hair


----------

